# Navarre reef fun dive and natural bottom spearfishing



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Went out with the UWF SCUBA Club and Gulf Coast Dive Society yesterday (10/12) to the Navarre gulf side shore dive. At 8am, there were NO waves and 30-40 feet of vis. The facilities there are awesome. There's nice bathrooms, boardwalk, pavilions and freshwater showers to rinse off. There's a sign there that says "NO SPEARFISHING"...Don't know how it's illegal... Saw some cool stuff on the reef. There were even some juvenile AJ's schooling there. An entire school of spadefish came to brush up against my fins when I sat still for a moment. Finally got pictures of a juvenile african pompano. I've been trying for years to get a picture of them. 

Later, we met up with Jspooney and his buddy Del. What an awesome time. Really great folks :thumbup: Water was 1-2s and a bit breezy. I did one dive at natural bottom 13ish miles out. There were some big snapper, but they were cautious. It was the first time with my new riffe C2S and it had the range to reach out and get them. Took shots I would never have taken with any of my other guns. Got 2 snapper, 1 was 28", the other 27". Total on the boat was 7 snapper and 3 flounder. Sun went down and we moved back inshore for some flounder night diving. Never tried that before, so I followed around Jspooney and got the hang of it. Fun way to dive. All in all a great day on the water. Thanks Jeff for the ride and the lesson in easy floundering. Nate and I had a blast.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome pics. Night diving for flounder is my favorite.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great report! I've been after flounder on one night dive and that was with Jeff also, he's a good guy. I thought that I had a pretty good flashlight until that night.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Del and I both agreed you guys are solid and we'd like to dive with you again. I think you've convinced me to buy a Riffe. I couldn't get a shot off on any of the big ones with my gun, but would have definitely pulled the trigger with yours. When the water cools a bit we can hit the flounder again. Jeremy, you can come along, too.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great report. Awesome pics!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Night dive for flounder? Sounds awesome and challenging?!? 

I didn't get to really dive at all this year but when I come home in two weeks, I plan on getting in the water!! 

Sweet report though! I need to go check out that Navarre reef!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Jeremy, you can come along, too.


Sweet, thanks! do you still have my #?
I'm off every other week, so if you want to do any mid week dives just let me know.


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Where did y'all go for the night floundering and at what depth? Sounds fun


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Night diving for flounder is one of my favorite! Cheap and can get some really great fish. The flounder are also easier to see at night to me very fun!!!:thumbsup: Haven't got to dive a rig or structure deeper than about 30ft yet but maybe with the cold weather coming we'll have to chase them on out:thumbup:


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool pics BTW!


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome Pics and report!


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> Later, we met up with Jspooney and his buddy Del. What an awesome time. Really great folks :thumbup: Water was 1-2s and a bit breezy. I did one dive at natural bottom 13ish miles out. There were some big snapper, but they were cautious. It was the first time with my new riffe C2S and it had the range to reach out and get them. Took shots I would never have taken with any of my other guns. Got 2 snapper, 1 was 28", the other 27". Total on the boat was 7 snapper and 3 flounder. Sun went down and we moved back inshore for some flounder night diving. Never tried that before, so I followed around Jspooney and got the hang of it. Fun way to dive. All in all a great day on the water. Thanks Jeff for the ride and the lesson in easy floundering. Nate and I had a blast.


Me and Del made our second dive back down on the natural bottom, not many fish for size, but we pulled off a couple of keepers. Honestly, it might have been a little better to wait until it was completely dark. Diving right at dusk was a bit weird. The viz really got interesting without sunlight and it wasn't quite dark enough for a flashlight, but there was a good sized sea turtle that joined us on the dive. It really was an awesome day! Thanks again Jeff for the ride. Hope to dive with you guys again soon. :thumbup:


----------

